# Bird attacking window glass



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

A red Cardinal is trying to break into my house through deck glass door.

I had similar problem couple years ago with some other blue bird. We read on the internet that birds see reflected image of trees and sky in the glass and try to fly there, so we tried to put some newspapers on the glass doors (outside, so there is no reflection). The stupid bird just moved over to windows. It would start banging with sunrise, got tired eventually, had some rest and continue. I had to kill it.

This Cardinal is not there yet, not banging all day, so I am trying to see if there is any other way.
Do you guys know any way to discourage the bird from doing it?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Do you have trees nearby that create the reflection? Maybe try pruning the tree so the reflection is reduced.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Maybe a fake statue of a predator like an owl placed nearby?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

In spring we get blue tits, chaffinches and goldcrests all attacking there reflection in the windows.aparently it is a territorial act they do thinking they're warding off others nesting in the same area. We do get the larger collared doves and wood pigeons leaving full frontal dust marks on the Windows, thinking they are zooming up to the sky.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

jabopy said:


> In spring we get blue tits...


I get those in early spring if I forget to wear a dad approved fleece when working in the yard.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Birds can be quite territorial depending upon the time of (their) season. It's only survival at stake for them. Wish this thread had come up before anyone actually killed a songbird over this natural behavior. Sheeesh ...

Gitchyew a molded plastic owl or falcon / hawk ; nearly every garden center big box has them.

The only birds those did not work for around our place were the barn swallows.

In that latter case all it took was a couple of these bad boys ; this specific Rubber snake worked like a charm!!!!
https://www.amazon.com/MoloTAR-Realistic-Rubber-Black-Snake/dp/B07FYJDGZW/ref=asc_df_B07FYJDGZW/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312149920204&hvpos=1o4&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12767918371807405449&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9010194&hvtargid=pla-571607426101&psc=1

Best o' Success!


----------

